# Rear Lights on my 01 Jetta aren't working. Plz help?



## Gdimovski (Aug 25, 2007)

I have a 2001 Jetta GLX. One day while following my wife home, I noticed that the tail lights weren't working but the brake lights weren't. I checked all the bulbs and had one bulb out in the tail lights and one out above the license plate, which I replaced. But my Tail lights are still out. I checked the fuses and everything seems ok. Any further suggestions before I break down and have a dealer look at it?








Thanks for any help.
-George


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Rear Lights on my 01 Jetta aren't working. Plz help? (Gdimovski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gdimovski* »_I noticed that the tail lights weren't working but the brake lights weren't.

Uhh, so both tail lights are out? Are the other parking lights working - the front and front sidemarkers?


----------



## Gdimovski (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Rear Lights on my 01 Jetta aren't working. Plz help? (dennisgli)*

All the other lights seem to work properly. Just to clarify, these lights are not normally on, until they are turned on (at night) by the light switch inside the car. I haven't noticed the side markers, but I am pretty sure they work.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Rear Lights on my 01 Jetta aren't working. Plz help? (Gdimovski)*

I'd check the sidemarkers and front parking lights.


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Rear Lights on my 01 Jetta aren't working. Plz help? (dennisgli)*

i had that same problem on my 2000. my brake lights and tail lights went out. they seemed to turn on whenever they felt like it. all 3 went out the 2 tail lights and the high mount. i called the dealer and they had a recall on that so contact one around in your area it should be the same case. i cant remember the recall number but you dont really need that. good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gdimovski (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Rear Lights on my 01 Jetta aren't working. Plz help? (DUB0RA)*

Yeah, I thought so too...but my brake lights work. Just the lights in the back that normally turn on with the switch seem to be the only ones I am having problems with.


----------



## parkerpt (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Rear Lights on my 01 Jetta aren't working. Plz help? (Gdimovski)*

I'm having the same problem on an 04. All other lights are working i.e. side markers, all blinkers, brakes, reverse, license plate, high and low beams, etc. Have you tried replacing the bulbs yet? That's my next step.
The rear light bulbs are smaller than the brake bulbs and the turn signal bulbs. Also, the filaments appear VERY fine so I'm not sure if they are burned out or not. They are easily accesible and simple to remove. The plastic housing for the bulbs is slightly larger than the hole you need to pull it through but if you're careful it's a breeze. Is it possible that if one light goes out neither will work? 
I've checked some of the fuses but the diagram makes it hard to tell exactly which fuse is for the rear lights. Do you know which fuse # is for the rear lights?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Rear Lights on my 01 Jetta aren't working. Plz help? (parkerpt)*

The left and right parking lights are on different circuits (ie. fuses). If both tail lights are out I'd start by checking the bulbs.


----------



## parkerpt (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Rear Lights on my 01 Jetta aren't working. Plz help? (dennisgli)*

Piece of cake fix. I replaced the parking lights with Sylvania 5007(??). This was the easiest light replacement I have ever done on a car. It took all of 3 minutes and the lights have worked wonderfully. I think I spent less than $3 on the lights.


----------

